# Indigo Tools



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

So tell me.... Premiere Tools, Blue Line Tools, Tape Pro Tools are now called Indigo Tools?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Well Tim, I hadn't heard of them until now so I took a look. Here's a quote off of Allwall's site.

" Indigo IS the new blue tool - modernizing the traditional Premier style tools with higher parts compatibility with top the top brands - so your tools will always have parts and service available."

It looks like you're right. :yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Seems a bit strange to change their name three times. They are quality tools. They don't interchange with any other tools.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Seems a bit strange to change their name three times. They are quality tools. They don't interchange with any other tools.


I was told they are Australian owed if that is the case 
would you change a name if your ur tools are named with USA at the end or premier what is Gov. names in UK and Canada but you are a foreign company...

How about Manta, did they name it because of Steve Irwins death...

Your a fool if you knowingly purchase items that originate from your country but buy a different companies version, foreign product..

tell ya right now that takes a lot of nerve, but what have they got to loose.. a foreigners business...

who owns them now I dont know first I heard of Indigo

out of a job yet.. keep buying foreign.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thought they were from California. Are you saying they aren't anymore?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Thought they were from California. Are you saying they aren't anymore?


heard they are were Australian owned


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have been reading about them for the last hour. Not finding anything different than California. But still looking.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I have been reading about them for the last hour. Not finding anything different than California. But still looking.


ask Tom G


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tape Pro is their company for the guys across the big pond. Maybe they make them over there now and ship them back to us.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> heard they are were Australian owned


Country of ownership and country of manufacture are two different things. 

I do know that Hyde knives sold at big box stores are usually made in China. Hyde knives sold at most suppliers are made in U.S.A.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep! 

Certainteed wallboard is made in the USA! But owned by the French .


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Yep!
> 
> Certainteed wallboard is made in the USA! But owned by the French .


thanks Moore will not purchase them anymore
or any Tom G products or 
Trim Tex


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

fr8train said:


> Country of ownership and country of manufacture are two different things.
> 
> I do know that Hyde knives sold at big box stores are usually made in China. Hyde knives sold at most suppliers are made in U.S.A.


Look at Toyota as an example. You may hem and haw about buying a "foreign" product, but a Toyota beats "American made" vehicles in quality and longevity 95% of the time. The Toyota's sold in the U.S. are manufactured in the U.S.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I dont want to get into a argument over this (been there done that). But the only reference I can find on these tools is at All-Wall. Maybe they are made for them by a manufacturer. They dont appear to have a full range of tools so this also makes me think this. And the "compatible with TT" makes me think that it is not Blue Line/ Tape Pro as there boxes are a different design and no other parts are compatible.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The work ethic in the US has dropped so bad, some things are better made outside of this country. We are imploding.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is pretty close to a full set.
http://www.walltools.com/products/a.../automatic-taping-tool-sets/blu-complete.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes a full set of Blue Line, not Indigo. Are they one and the same? I dont know.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> thanks Moore will not purchase them anymore
> or any Tom G products or
> Trim Tex


You can't say that! If your boss loads the job with Certainteed ... 

You gonna walk?? Not me! I'll patch it up ! Then walk away bitching like a little girl with a check in my hand ! :yes: 

Certainteed or lightweight . It's been a body buster for the last 6 years.
I'm so numb to It now ..The high shoulders are second nature . HELL! I'm ready for the next Jack wad who thinks they can make wallboard ! Press that trash out and Send It to me ! I ain't skeerd ! I'll finish It Out and call It what It Is!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I checked the site for sale items and there was alot of Blueline on sale


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not sure, Gazman. Moore, I agree with you, too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Not sure, Gazman. Moore, I agree with you, too.


Off topic ! But I have to rant on the board every once in a while Tim . Or I'll go crazy . :yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

For sure! I can't believe how worthless the paper is on all of the rock. All brands. And the shoulders. or lack of shoulders, or wide or humpy. Crazy how bad it is. And it hardly costs anything. Ours just went up another penny and a half. I don't mind paying good money for good product.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> For sure! I can't believe how worthless the paper is on all of the rock. All brands. And the shoulders. or lack of shoulders, or wide or humpy. Crazy how bad it is. And it hardly costs anything. Ours just went up another penny and a half. I don't mind paying good money for good product.


The price goes up every year . And every year the product gets even worse . Ain't that a bite in the ass??


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Makes perfect sense. You and I should try that way of doing business. Charge more every year and do worse work. Hmmm.... broke and out of business.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> You can't say that! If your boss loads the job with Certainteed ...
> 
> You gonna walk?? Not me! I'll patch it up ! Then walk away bitching like a little girl with a check in my hand ! :yes:
> 
> ...


Moore I know we have a communication problem, I Will not purchase these products


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Look at Toyota as an example. You may hem and haw about buying a "foreign" product, but a Toyota beats "American made" vehicles in quality and longevity 95% of the time. The Toyota's sold in the U.S. are manufactured in the U.S.


now I know youre Mexican U and Moore, tooday is gonna be a day I buy an American car, cheaper and no one keeps em longer than 8 years unless your a cheekano Man










Moore Gave up scare crow n


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

if they are renamed good for them, show us some Respect


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Moore I know we have a communication problem,


 DUH!:blink:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I hit the *thanks* button, but really need a *like* button.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> now I know youre Mexican U and Moore, tooday is gonna be a day I buy an American car, cheaper and no one keeps em longer than 8 years unless your a cheekano Man
> 
> Moore Gave up scare crow n


I happen to be Irish/German/Native American. I also live in reality, where I spend my money on what gets me the best bang for my buck. Let's face it "Made in America" doesn't mean quality anymore. It means you'll pay more, and not necessarily get a better product.

So if that makes me a Mexican, so be it "Ese".


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What about your TV, computer, household appliances, cell phone, the clothes you wear. Where do you think most of it comes from?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> What about your TV, computer, household appliances, cell phone, the clothes you wear. Where do you think most of it comes from?


You keep trying to avoid buying at home first, do you buy from Tom G first...

I understand but would you, tell ya right now try this around Union Boys or Sams soldiers


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I happen to be Irish/German/Native American. I also live in reality, where I spend my money on what gets me the best bang for my buck. Let's face it "Made in America" doesn't mean quality anymore. It means you'll pay more, and not necessarily get a better product.
> 
> So if that makes me a Mexican, so be it "Ese".


well ur choice, nxt time essay steals ur job no crying


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't care who I'm around. I pull into a job in a Toyota, Subaru, or whatever and they trash my ride I'm trashing theirs simple as that.

I'm not union, I don't have to worry about towing the line. 

What's to buy at home? All electronics are foreign made. Possibly assembled in the U.S., but the parts are from "international sources". Even my Chevy truck has a lot of foreign made components. It's the current reality.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought a hose nozzle once. Had a orange plastic handle said made in America. Well when that broke off the metal actual hose part. Hidden by the plastic "made in China" sneaky buggers


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I don't care who I'm around. I pull into a job in a Toyota, Subaru, or whatever and they trash my ride I'm trashing theirs simple as that.
> 
> I'm not union, I don't have to worry about towing the line.
> 
> What's to buy at home? All electronics are foreign made. Possibly assembled in the U.S., but the parts are from "international sources". Even my Chevy truck has a lot of foreign made components. It's the current reality.


what you do is up to you


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MacDry said:


> I bought a hose nozzle once. Had a orange plastic handle said made in America. Well when that broke off the metal actual hose part. Hidden by the plastic "made in China" sneaky buggers


you dont know if some company is b****tn you.....


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

General Motors is becoming China Motors: http://youtu.be/Lvl5Gan69Wo


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

fr8train said:


> General Motors is becoming China Motors: http://youtu.be/Lvl5Gan69Wo


That video should make everyone of us real mad! Crazy, greedy people that run this country!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> General Motors is becoming China Motors: http://youtu.be/Lvl5Gan69Wo


well wont buy from Tom G, Trim Tex, and General Motors oh and not buy from Moore either


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Now what will you drive?

Ford

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...ding-sixth-auto-plant-in-china/1#.VKmU8sko7qA

Chrysler

http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/20...uy-rest-of-chrysler-in-4-35-billion-deal.html


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I will drive Moores truck


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

At least his truck company wasn't given a boat load of money to keep making trucks.....in another country.....a communist country. (yep, I'm a little prejudiced.)


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That's what they want boy's,,,, infighting. While the globalists, politicians, industrialists and the top 1%ers fleece the living chit out of us and our country, the only thing they want is us working classers to fight amongst ourselves over the crap they sell us.
They wont be happy until we all live in a nation of trailer parks, which they own, collecting rent and selling their goods from the company store.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I will drive Moores truck


The 01 has no reverse ! But your more than welcome to It .



The tools are cleared out ... All the big trash was thrown out too. :whistling2: Sell It to ya !! $800


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> The 01 has no reverse ! But your more than welcome to It .
> 
> 
> 
> The tools are cleared out ... All the big trash was thrown out too. :whistling2: Sell It to ya !! $800


no Foreign middle men


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> no Foreign middle men


Nope ! All yours ! $800 !:yes:


AS IS ! Drywall dust included ! stale fart smell is on the house !


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Nope ! All yours ! $800 !:yes:
> 
> 
> AS IS ! Drywall dust included ! stale fart smell is on the house !


on second thought I will just have my pepsi


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

The Indigo brand has nothing to do with Tapepro or Blue Line.


----------

